# 2014 Chev Cruze LT Engine Squealing



## bljensen2005 (Sep 4, 2017)

Help! I'm new to his site--- looking for help! My 2014 Chevy Cruze LT just started making this noise yesterday. The Engine light also came on.... Am wondering if anyone has any ideas?? It doesn't seem to be coming from the belt and doesn't change frequency/sound with increases or decreases in RPM or A/C use. It's a steady sound--- seems to come from one of the hoses attached to the engine block??? Thoughts!!???


----------



## bljensen2005 (Sep 4, 2017)

*VIDEO/2014 Chev Cruze LT making squealing noise*

https://youtu.be/8XoXe26iYNgHelp! I'm new here and need help figuring out what this noise is coming from what seems like one of the hoses attached to the engine block. Service engine light came on yesterday, about the same time this noise started. Thoughts??? Thanks, Leslie from WI


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

bljensen2005 said:


> Thoughts!!???


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...liminated-removing-oil-dipstick-oil-fill.html


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

*VIDEO/2014 Chev Cruze LT making squealing noise*

Have you owned the car since new? If you have, did you have the valve cover recall done on it? There is a faulty PCV valve out there, that’s giving people a lot of headache. The dealer will take care of it for you, if that’s what it is. Mine didn’t sound exactly like that, it was more intermittent, but that’s close to what it sounds like when you let it go for a while. 

I would also change the engine oil dipstick. The seals get worn, and don’t allow the dipstick to seal, properly. The part is around $30 at the dealer. The issue is likely one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

How many miles are on the car? Could you explain the noise a bit further, did it begin all of a sudden, or was it gradual? Did you hit a bump or a big puddle of water then it started? Etc. Please provide as much information as possible it will assist others in diagnosing the issue. Pictures and videos are always very helpful as well. Hope you're able to get the issue fixed!

Note: Merged threads for similar issue.


----------



## rrg (Nov 8, 2015)

For sure faulty pcv valve built in valve cover


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bljensen2005 said:


> Help! I'm new to his site---



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

